# Coopers Or Brigalow Home Brew Starter Kit..?



## Greeno (3/6/09)

Hi guys,

I was looking in Kmart yesterday and they have 2 starter kits, the Brigalow and the coopers.. i am going to be getting a keg setup so i dont need the bottling equipment.

Which brand would be better?

Cheers,

Greeno

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## muckey (3/6/09)

never used the brigalow 1 but I cant see that there'd be too much difference between them. Check the price and which 1 has a kit tin that you want to brew


----------



## manticle (3/6/09)

I think the difference is in the included tin. I've never come across anyone recommend Brigalow. Coopers, if treated properly, can turn out an ok beer.


----------



## chappo1970 (3/6/09)

Go the Coopers kit. In a previous life I found Brigalow gear to be cheap nasty [email protected]. 

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Interloper (3/6/09)

What is it you want out of it? A fermenter?

You could buy a container and a tap from Bunnings/Kmart etc and then fork out just for a thermometer and an airlock and save yourself some cash.

I bought a brigalow kit to get started and really all that's in it (and the coopers one) is a container, airlock, bottling wand, thermometer and hydrometer.

Realistically you could just buy the essential bits without any starter kit and it would save you enough for a tin of goo.

The brigalow tin of goo is undrinkable muck. At least if you buy the coopers kit you'll get a better quality tin of extract.


----------



## Greeno (3/6/09)

Interloper said:


> What is it you want out of it? A fermenter?
> 
> You could buy a container and a tap from Bunnings/Kmart etc and then fork out just for a thermometer and an airlock and save yourself some cash.
> 
> ...



Ahh ok, i didnt even think about bunnings! perhaps i should look into that..


----------



## Bribie G (3/6/09)

If it wasn't for the money spinning 'brewery in a box' concept and after sales of caps and bits, Brigalow would have probably gone out of business years ago. Their kits are garbage. I did one last year to see what they were like and ended up drinking it laced with Bickfords lime cordial as an alcopop because it was the only way I could wrestle it down.


----------



## Greeno (3/6/09)

Are the hydrometer's and that sort of gear that are sold in Kmart ok? so i could get the container and tap from bunnings and the other gear there?


----------



## Scruffy (3/6/09)

The cheaper hydrometers have a printed paper scale inside, this might move about from time to time, so bung it in some PURE water at 60 deg F, it should read 1.000.

I didn't know Bunnings did homebrew stuff, unless you mean copper...





It depends how much you want to spend of course, but, yup, they'll work fine if you're starting out... you'll be asking if cheap thermometers are any good next


----------



## glaab (3/6/09)

The brewcraft kit looks ok


http://www.brewcraftsa.com.au/showProduct/...ER+HOME+BREWERY


----------



## manticle (3/6/09)

Greeno said:


> Are the hydrometer's and that sort of gear that are sold in Kmart ok? so i could get the container and tap from bunnings and the other gear there?



Only good if you're making regular kit and kilo. If you want to make anything higher gravity they are useless because they only go to 1040.


----------



## Renegade (3/6/09)

You could buy a complete starter kit with the bench capper etc. And I would give you 20 bucks for the capper if youre kegging ! 

Bunnings sell 25l water barrels for $16, as good as any fermenter. A tap is around $2. You really dont need an airlock, just some clingwrap over the opening. A decent hydrometer is probably an investment, those kit ones are a bit dodgy i think. Get yourself a long stirring spoon from Big W or something. All you need then is a hose to fill up your kegs and your off and running.


----------



## Renegade (3/6/09)

manticle said:


> Only good if you're making regular kit and kilo. If you want to make anything higher gravity they are useless because they only go to 1040.



That's so dumb.


----------



## iScarlet (3/6/09)

Probably the cheapest one I've bought was the Toohey's one, no bottles, a Toohey's can, a hydrometer and a hand capper. I haven't had a trouble with the hydrometers that came with either the Coopers or the Toohey's packets, actually I think they are both the same.

The fermenter is fantastic, I just won't touch the can it came with. I think Brigalow is much the same deal, plastic bucket and lackluster kit. That said, brewing the can in the Coopers kit with the sugar it comes with can yield a brew that's ok at best.


----------



## HoppingMad (3/6/09)

Renegade said:


> You could buy a complete starter kit with the bench capper etc. And I would give you 20 bucks for the capper if youre kegging !
> 
> Bunnings sell 25l water barrels for $16, as good as any fermenter. A tap is around $2. You really dont need an airlock, just some clingwrap over the opening. A decent hydrometer is probably an investment, those kit ones are a bit dodgy i think. Get yourself a long stirring spoon from Big W or something. All you need then is a hose to fill up your kegs and your off and running.



Have one Bunnings fermenter as well as 2 HBS fermenters, and 1 coopers fermenter. Gotta warn you that while you'll save dough on the Bunnings one (put together the $16 number one Renegade has quoted above 4 weeks ago) - the seal on these drums (Made by BMW plastics mine was) is very iffy. I find that I have to screw the small chunky lid on it up to 3 times to get it properly airtight. Never had this issue with the HBS fermenters or Coopers. Just be aware that without due care on one of these you might be 'aerating your wort'.  

Hopper.


----------



## geoffi (3/6/09)

The kit may or may not come with a 'sanitiser', but if it does it's probably sodium metabisulphite. Do yourself a fave and buy a real sanitiser, eg Iodophor or Starsan, from a homebrew shop.


----------



## Scruffy (3/6/09)

So what's the keg system you're looking at/inherited/buying?


----------



## souths1968 (3/6/09)

Option 2 without the bench capper at $99.95 would be the best valued option.


http://www.homebrewinn.com.au/product_starter_kits.htm


----------



## Renegade (3/6/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Have one Bunnings fermenter as well as 2 HBS fermenters, and 1 coopers fermenter. Gotta warn you that while you'll save dough on the Bunnings one (put together the $16 number one Renegade has quoted above 4 weeks ago) - the seal on these drums (Made by BMW plastics mine was) is very iffy. I find that I have to screw the small chunky lid on it up to 3 times to get it properly airtight. Never had this issue with the HBS fermenters or Coopers. Just be aware that without due care on one of these you might be 'aerating your wort'.
> 
> Hopper.



I dont use the lid, and dont see why anyone would bother when gladwrap is easier, and more sanitary.


----------



## Greeno (3/6/09)

Scruffy said:


> So what's the keg system you're looking at/inherited/buying?




Well i picked up a Gold Andale font of ebay cheap and i am going to mount that on top of my bar.. and run the beer from a fridge under the bar. i just need to pick up the rest of the gear now... as cheap as possible to keep the Mrs happy... 

:beerbang:


----------



## KGB (3/6/09)

I'd go the Coopers kit if I was a rookie. Now that I'm only a semi-rookie and know what gear I want and need, I'd assemble most of the bits from Bunnings etc to make a fermenter.
Barrel, tap, grommets - bunno's.
hydrometer, airlock (if you don't want to go gladwrap - I like the blooop sound )), temp sticker (again optional), sanitiser - brew shop.

EDIT: I also think the Cooper's DVD/video is worth watching for a complete n00b - as long as they then come and listen to our instructions instead. Its useful just to see the process and all the bits going together for those visual learners out there, rather than just reading instructions.


----------



## Greeno (4/6/09)

Anyone got any second hand / redundant gear that they want to sell off? Ie Kegs / Regs


----------



## tcraig20 (4/6/09)

glaab said:


> The brewcraft kit looks ok
> 
> 
> http://www.brewcraftsa.com.au/showProduct/...ER+HOME+BREWERY



I got one of the brewcraft kits when I first started out (I think it was the deluxe). I have to say that its a cut above the coopers kits. Good fermenter with a good seal, good quality hydrometer (mine is French made, with the readings printed on the glass, not a slip of paper inside), no-rinse sanitiser, brewer's detergent (still using this after a couple of years brewing!), bench capper, etc. 

It might be a bit expensive all said and done, but it does have everything you need to get started, and it is generally pretty good gear.


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/09)

i'll admit to buying a coopers kit 10yrs ago (thats about all was around) then buying a brecraft starter kit when i got back into brewing again. its not bad value. see if you can buy a 2nd hand capper off someone though. its not worth it to buy one new.


----------



## pokolbinguy (4/6/09)

I started with a Coopers brewery in a box...was a good way to start and got it on special from memory for like $40 at BigW which came with fermenter, airlock, spoon, hydrometer, beer kit + fermentables, cleaning stuff, 30+ bottles and some other stuff like a hand capper and some useless instructions.

You could always buy the stuff yourself from bunnings, super cheap etc...drill a hole here and there and put in some grommets and an airlock, could save a few bucks...but will take time.

Or you could do what some mates of mine did...they couldn't pick which one to buy and wanted to make a sheet load of beer so they bought one of each... coopers, tooheys and brigalow...I think the girl at the checkout thought they were alco's :lol: 

Either way just get it sooner rather than later...you can brew earlier then


----------



## Bizier (4/6/09)

I bought both on a whim in the same purchase.

I would advocate just getting a bunnings fermenter and Brigalow "little bottler" from Kmart, and get the white taps from a camping store + a superautomatica capper from Kmart or (better) ebay. I think the only useful thing left in the lurch is that perfect coopers plastic spoon, but I am sure you can find a long spoon with the change.

ED: oh yeah, coopers hydrometer is great (french one) but you can get these from HBS


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (4/6/09)

All in all your fermenter etc. will be peanuts compared to what you'll end up paying for a keg setup - eg. CO2 bottles alone are about $300+ to buy unless you know someone who supplies them.


----------



## KGB (4/6/09)

Bizier - anything wrong with the taps at Bunnings?


----------



## haysie (4/6/09)

I think it depends what Bunnings store. Mine never had fermenters until 6 months ago, but they are only 25 ltr`s, blowoff tube for a mild?

$16 and a tap sounds ok, round it out to $20. Its still not good value if all ya grog spills out the top of it.
Most LHBS sell em for about $30 tap incl 30 ltr, far better value too have that headspace AND a blowoff tube for your next tripple.


----------



## OLDS2006 (5/6/09)

Greeno said:


> Anyone got any second hand / redundant gear that they want to sell off? Ie Kegs / Regs


These guys are having a special on reconditioned kegs.

http://www.kegsonline.com.au/category2_1.htm

Might get some more myself


----------



## michael_aussie (26/5/10)

I have 1 x Brigalow and 2 x Coopers.

VOLUME
The Coopers drum is larger by at least 3 or 4 litres.
The Brigalow has spewed out the vent a few times. 
The extra head room in the Coopers has meant that they never spew.

EASY OF CLEANING
The Coopers has less nooks and crannies; particularly around the handles, the top of the walls and the "ceiling". The "ceiling of the Coopers slopes so that you can see all (most) of the faces from the outside. This means that you can easily clean the complete internals with a pressure cleaner.
The Brigalow handles have "hidden" areas. The Brigalow ceiling is closer to flat. This means you cannot see it from the outside and therefore cannot clean it as easily with a pressure cleaner.

LID SEAL
The Brigalow lid seal stretched after each wash. After 3 runs it was so much longer, that I had to cut a section out to make it fit into the groove. I continued to cut pieces off after each run.

DIAMETER
The Brigalow is quite a bit smaller. This may be important if space is an issue.

AIR LOCK
The Brigalow airlock comes in two parts which allows easy cleaning.
The Coopers airlock is a fully sealed u-bend. As I haven't had "spewing" from the Coopers kits cleaning is easier, but impossible to scrub the inner surfaces. 
A win to Brigalow.

AIRLOCK GROMMET
The Brigalow grommet tore the first time I fitted the airlock. I haven't had any problems with the Coopers grommets.

TIN OF GOO
They both come with a lager. I imagine the Coopers would be better, but as I don't drink lagers I can't really comment.

"LITTLE BOTTLER" FILLING WAND
They have a slightly different foot valve. I find the Brigalow foot valve drips slightly less.
The Coopers stem is slightly longer which is handy for 2l PET bottles.

TAPS
The Coopers taps are white which makes cleaning a little easier.
The Brigalow taps are black, so you need to look "harder" when cleaning.

BUNG
The Coopers kits doesn't come with a bung.
The Brigalow does. Handy for cleaning.

EXTRA COOPERS ACCESSORIES
The Coopers kit included a stick on thermometer (nice but not essential), long spoon (handy), DVD (honestly haven't watched), priming drops and a sediment track to insert into the tap (I forget to fit it 1/2 the time!!).

PET BOTTLES
The Coopers kits I purchased included 30x 740ml PET bottles. These are great bottles, but why are they so expensive? I haven't seen them for less that $1/per bottle. Does anyone know where to buy cheap good quality bottles??

THE WINNER IS----
Coopers - easier to clean and larger volume are both important features in my opinion.


----------



## AussieJosh (26/5/10)

Coopers!


----------



## jivesucka (15/2/11)

i own 3 kits. a brigalow, a coopers and an old industrial 25L detergent bottle (the rectangular ones with the handle at the top next to the lid). I actually prefer the detergent bottle, the bottom is divided into 2 "pits" where the sediment settles and racking is virtually a redundant chore.
It has a bung but there is no way i can install a tap bacause i can't get my arm through the opening, so i have to siphon it which is actually slightly more fun than using the bottling stick with the valve at the bottom. Cleaning is so easy, just use a little boiling water and napisan and shake it like crazy then flush the napisan suds out with cold water.


----------

